# Me & Sheena!!!!



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

She is to cute! What breed is she?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks! Shes an Arabian/Welsh.


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

She's gorgeous. I love the way she holds herself.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks ShadowFax!


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

ShadowFaxIsMyBaby said:


> She's gorgeous. I love the way she holds herself.


 
if the running martingale was removed guarenteed she'd put her head up. The one she's using is mighty short. she is cute though.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

She's cute.

That running martingale is way, WAY too short.

The martingale rings should be able to almost touch the withers when not in the reins.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

barnprincess said:


> if the running martingale was removed guarenteed she'd put her head up. The one she's using is mighty short. she is cute though.


_acctually_ she dosnt put her head up with it off. I use it to get a little bit of extra collection.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

That's NOT how you get collection.

That is incorrect use of the martingale. It should NEVER be used for attaining collection.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

> That is incorrect use of the martingale. It should NEVER be used for attaining collection.


 
agreed.


----------



## Five Furlongs (Feb 7, 2010)

running martingales make the horse falsely round. I used to use one on my horse and after moving to a new barn and instructor found that I was doing it all wrong. I do not know your horse so your situation could be compleatly different. She is a really gorgeous horse! Good Luck with her


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks 5 furlongs
My trainer uses martingales, so i have been too, so my horse is trained like hers. She has really well trained horses. This may not be the way all of you ride your horse, but its the way i ride mine.
Thanks for all the nice comments.

Vanilla


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

All i can do is LOL. if you like choking your horse into a false stance thats your call. and you dont even have a breastplate on her you have it attached to the girth wich is why its so short.. bc its not on the right way. poor pony.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

^ I don't think there's any need to be rude about it..this is what she was taught to do by a professional who she respects.

But to the OP, I hope you will consider what's been said anyway. It truthfully is bad for the horse to be forced into a position by a short martingale in this manner. I'm sure your trainer is good at what she does but she can still be wrong about things here and there, no one is perfect.
I definitely don't want to be rude or anything and I know other people who commented don't either, but only have the horse's best interest in mind. It's just something to think about, but you are the owner.

She's a very pretty girl anyway =)


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

i cant even post pics of my horse or do anything on here anymore without everyone freaking out and telling me how terrible i am and that im hurting my horse. like seriously, if I wanted everyones oppinion, i would ask. thank you for your concern but i can manage.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

if you get that all the time dont you think you ARE doing something wrong.. hello wake up


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

All I will say is that a martingale should NEVER be used to change the horses headset - the ONLY purpose of a martingale is to give some purchase when the head comes up enough to threaten the persons face, i.e. being 'tossed' or 'thrown' up, and to stop the reins coming over the head in that situation.

They aren't bad in themselves, but just be aware that you are not using it for it's intended purpose.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

What a cutie! I love love love her color. Gotta love the chestnut mares!

Using the RM is fine (I use one sometimes too), just loosen it a bit 

love your saddle too!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> What a cutie! I love love love her color. Gotta love the chestnut mares!
> 
> Using the RM is fine (I use one sometimes too), just loosen it a bit
> 
> love your saddle too!


 Now thats the way to tell me to loosen it! thanks! instead of telling me that im awful! i like you! lol!
i just got that saddle for christmas, i LOVE it!!!!! (Its a Wintec Close Contact....)


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

pretty pony


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I too think she is a cutey. I will also agree with everyone that says your martingale is WAY too short. With the leverage it gets with the bit you are using with the reins on the bottom slot and a curb chain I think your pretty mare would be much happier with no running martingale at all. But since your trainer likes using them I can see why you do but please discuss with her lengthening it.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

id like to see who said in their own word that you are awful. bc no one did. . . if you dont want people to 'always tell you your wrong' maybe listen to them and do it the right way.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

Vanilla, I don't think anyone was meaning to slam you or your horse. It's just that some people DON'T know that they do things that could harm their horses. You have a beautiful mare, she's really pretty, but the tightness of the martingale is causing her to always have constant pressure on the bit. She's not comfortable.

If I was doing anything that could potentially hurt my horse, I would sure as heck want to know so I could fix it.

Thats all. Nothing at all against you or your girl.


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

What an adorable little horse. Looks like you guys make a great team.

Guys...she didn't ask to be critiqued on her riding or equiptment usage. I can understnad just letting her know, but some of you are making rude comments which won't solve anything. It's not hurting the horse and obviously she loves her very much. There are so many bigger things to worry about.


----------



## Five Furlongs (Feb 7, 2010)

DakotaLuv said:


> What an adorable little horse. Looks like you guys make a great team.
> 
> Guys...she didn't ask to be critiqued on her riding or equiptment usage. I can understnad just letting her know, but some of you are making rude comments which won't solve anything. It's not hurting the horse and obviously she loves her very much. There are so many bigger things to worry about.


I agree. no one ment anything against you, or your horse, as other people have said. They just wanted to comment because they want to help you. I do agree that some people are being rude about it. It is your choice to listen to the comments or not. Please don't take it personally tho because you horse is gorgeous and you look great on her!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> It's not hurting the horse


I disagree. The bit is being pulled constantly down on the bars of that horses mouth - Where they have no teeth, just a small amount of gum tissue over bone - She has no release from that, and combined with a leverage bit such as a kimberwick, it makes for a very uncomfortable and yep, an ouchie horse. 

If it wasn't hurting the horse, then I wouldn't say anything. But the mechanics of the horses mouth and the way the martingale is adjusted combined with the bit, mean that it most certainly is.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you guys will notice the photos are posted in "horse pictures" not the critique section. I don't think the OP is looking for critique. If her trainer uses running martingales then the chances are pretty slim that she is going to tell him to take a swim and throw her RM away. I would think that was pretty silly thing to do anyway. Back off of her and let her be.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

thank you all, i will take into concideration what you have said. Like some people on this page have said, i did not ask for crit, but thanks anyway.

Vanilla


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol!!!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

You have a beautiful girl! I'm not going to comment on the RM (I don't use one). 

Barnprincess- Did your mother ever tell you if you can't say something nice then don't say it at all? If not then well i suggest you do it because your just being a pain and no one likes it. You do not know Vanillabean in real life nor her trainer so can it.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

Iluvjunior said:


> You have a beautiful girl! I'm not going to comment on the RM (I don't use one).
> 
> Barnprincess- Did your mother ever tell you if you can't say something nice then don't say it at all? If not then well i suggest you do it because your just being a pain and no one likes it. You do not know Vanillabean in real life nor her trainer so can it.


 
can yourself .. the horse looks uncomfy and she needs to know that. . i dont need to know her in real life to see that the horse is uncomfy.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

barnprincess said:


> can yourself .. the horse looks uncomfy and she needs to know that. . i dont need to know her in real life to see that the horse is uncomfy.


ROFLMFAO

Are you SERIOUS?! You are riding and jumping a completely crippled, lame and half-starved mare, and telling everyone else to go fluff a duck, and yet YOU seem to think you have any right telling someone else how to treat their horse? Holy mother of divine god, talk about the pot calling the kettle black!

I agree, the horse looks uncomfortable, and you're never going to get a true roundness riding like that, but the point of this should be not to treat your trainer as gospel. I know plenty of people who have horses that look technically good, and yet the techniques used to get them there were horrific. Think for yourself, do your OWN research and come to your own conclusions :wink: Just because your trainer has more experience, doesn't make her automatically right!

Absolutely adorable little pony. I love Welsh/Arab crosses.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

really nice horse!! but yes not to be rude.....(i ride and train my own horse's been doing it for nearly 35 years) either dump the trainer.... or get rid of the MG.....untill i got my own farm i went through about 10 trainers due to indiffrences on training.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm going to try and explain why the combination of short martingale + kimberwicke is bad.

The kimberwicke bit is a leverage bit, and not a very clear one at that. Whenever you have contact with this bit, you are engaging the curb action of the bit; there is no relief from the curb unless you let the reins loose. Curb action is what you get when the bit is engaged and the chain is tightened on the chin.

A running martingale should be adjusted like so: 








The running martingale should ONLY come into play if the horse tosses its head - the action of the RM is to inhibit a horse's head and neck from being thrown so high and violently that the rider can get injured.* It should not be used to force the horse's head into any position. It should only be used to stop the horse from tossing its head up and back above wither height. *
A running martingale works by pulling the bit downwards onto the soft gums of the horse. 
The running martingale should not be used for any reason other than headtossing. There is common misconception, however, that the RM can aid in collection or headset - this is NOT TRUE. The martingale should NOT become taught until the horse has put its mouth above wither height. 

This horse is being ridden in a curb bit with a martingale -- see how loose it is? It won't come into play until the horse tosses its head. It is allowed to use its head and neck properly.









Mouth is just about at wither height and the martingale still isn't fully taught: 









Martingale is taught as the horse is tossing its head UP:









The way the OP has the martingale adjusted, the horse cannot move its head up at all without the martingale coming into action. Couple this with a curb bit and you can cause the horse discomfort. 

I used to train with an instructor that misused equipment, like what your instructor is doing with you. I stayed with that trainer for a good while because I believed she was right. If anyone had told me differently, I would have defended my instructor because I believed her. Now, looking back with many more years under my belt, I realize that what I had done was in large part wrong. My instructor produced winners, though, so we never thought 'beyond the box.' She taught me lots, and I learned a ton with her, but I also realize that she did some stuff wrong. 

Please open your eyes and realize that what you're doing in those photos is wrong, and take steps to correct it now. Otherwise you'll be like me, looking back on photos realizing that you hurt the horse for personal gain, and misguided thoughts that your instructor is always right. Nobody is always right, ever. People are allowed to make mistakes - true character is found and realized when someone is faced with their mistakes -- they either correct the mistake, or continue on the wrong way. You've been told what you're doing is wrong... what is your response?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ROFLMFAO
> 
> *Are you SERIOUS?! You are riding and jumping a completely crippled, lame and half-starved mare, and telling everyone else to go fluff a duck, and yet YOU seem to think you have any right telling someone else how to treat their horse? Holy mother of divine god, talk about the pot calling the kettle black!*
> 
> ...


_That made me laugh _


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

barnprincess said:


> can yourself .. the horse looks uncomfy and she needs to know that. . i dont need to know her in real life to see that the horse is uncomfy.


She may be using it wrong but I don't believe she asked for your critique, if she did it would be in the critique section. So why don't we just leave it at that and maybe you should go out and tend to your mare rather than insult the OP


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ROFLMFAO
> 
> Are you SERIOUS?! You are riding and jumping a completely crippled, lame and half-starved mare, and telling everyone else *to go fluff a duck,* and yet YOU seem to think you have any right telling someone else how to treat their horse? Holy mother of divine god, talk about the pot calling the kettle black!
> 
> ...


Haha I loved this!


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

love it all you want , what she said is un-true , and it is offensive and FALSE information. Mac you need to stop talking about my horse in a in acurate way.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Okay, you have all made your point across, and I will loosen tha MG. Thanks JDI for the information. I do want my horse to be comfortable. 

Vanilla.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Vanilla. I think your horse is very cute!!!
And I do love your new saddle!!!


----------

